# Legal Kegs In Perth



## Whistlingjack (20/5/06)

I'm going to be passing through Perth on my way to Europe and I'm on the lookout for two legal 50litre kegs to convert to HLT and wort boiler.

Any ideas?

Alternatively, are there any cheap SS stockpots around?

Cheers

Daniel


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (20/5/06)

Sorry 'jack there's no such thing as a legal keg.
Decent sized stockpots are around $250, if you find less expensive ones let us know.


----------



## Whistlingjack (20/5/06)

Thanks for the reply, Vlad.

$250 sounds better than the $450 I was quoted here.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (20/5/06)

TWOC in Bibra lake have big Robinox pots in stock, have a look while passing through Perth.


----------



## mika (20/5/06)

Does anyone in Perth do the Aluminium Robinox pots ?
Even @ $250, it's more than I really wanted to pay.
Sorry for the highjack.


----------



## Darren (20/5/06)

Vlad the Pale Aler said:


> Sorry 'jack there's no such thing as a legal keg.
> 
> [post="127804"][/post]​




Vlad, that is not true. You can get them but they are about $150 each, then you have to convert them. New kegs are around the same figure too. Better off getting a good stainless pot with copper bottom.

cheers
Darren


----------



## PistolPatch (20/5/06)

Best prices I found on Robinox aluminium or SS pots was Allquip thanks to Rubes in a prior thread.

Not sure what, if any, the postage is but will be finding out Monday.


----------



## monkale (20/5/06)

Pistolpatch 
had a look at the link for the pots as im in the market was looking for keg but the SS pots are the way to go no cutting out for a lid  with a few weldless fittings they will be the bomb 

Cheers Monkale


----------



## roger mellie (20/5/06)

[/quote]


Vlad, that is not true. You can get them but they are about $150 each, then you have to convert them. New kegs are around the same figure too. Better off getting a good stainless pot with copper bottom.

[/quote]

Tell us more Darren - I enquired about 50L SS Kegs - from the manufacturer they were around 500 - 600 big ones new. 

I enquired from Breweries about their damaged ones - they legally have to crush them - so thats a no go.

Scrap metal dealers are a good source - but you need to get friendly with one cos they go pretty quick.

So for 150 thats a good deal - share your source. :excl: 

RM


----------



## Darren (20/5/06)

Vlad, that is not true. You can get them but they are about $150 each, then you have to convert them. New kegs are around the same figure too. Better off getting a good stainless pot with copper bottom.

[/quote]

Tell us more Darren - I enquired about 50L SS Kegs - from the manufacturer they were around 500 - 600 big ones new. 

I enquired from Breweries about their damaged ones - they legally have to crush them - so thats a no go.



RM
[post="127944"][/post]​[/quote]


Why do they leagally have to crush them?

cheers
Darren


----------



## mika (20/5/06)

PistolPatch said:


> Best prices I found on Robinox aluminium or SS pots was Allquip thanks to Rubes in a prior thread.
> 
> Not sure what, if any, the postage is but will be finding out Monday.
> [post="127910"][/post]​



PP, if you could post back here and let us know what the freight is, that would be great. Might have to get me one of those.


----------



## roger mellie (20/5/06)

Darren

Not sure - most likely some PC HSE ruling - sucks if you ask me.

RM


----------



## Millet Man (20/5/06)

roger mellie said:


> Darren
> 
> Not sure - most likely some PC HSE ruling - sucks if you ask me.
> 
> ...



RM,

The only reason they'd scrap them would be if the were damaged in someway - so yes to cover themselves they would have to destroy them so they cant find their way back into service as kegs. It would really suck if you were a barman injured by a faulty keg.

Lucky for me my brother-in-law owns a recycling yard and I was able to retrieve 2 kegs that only had damage to the valve, he was even nice enough to cut out the lid and tap holes for me.  

Even saved an egg shaped Richmond Brewery old style keg that will make a nice display piece.

Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## Ross (20/5/06)

Darren said:


> Vlad the Pale Aler said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry 'jack there's no such thing as a legal keg.
> ...



So where from please Darren, I'm in need of a couple myself?

cheers Ross


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (21/5/06)

Thanks for the correction darren, where do we get them ?


----------



## PistolPatch (21/5/06)

mika_lika said:


> PP, if you could post back here and let us know what the freight is, that would be great. Might have to get me one of those.
> [post="127968"][/post]​



No worries Mika. Will do tomorrow am.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (21/5/06)

*Why do they have to crush them??*

I work for one of the "bigger" breweries and the main reason they crush the damaged kegs is to maintain control of their stockpile. Kegs either belong to the brewery, or have been crushed. Therefore if you have one, its been pinched at some stage, and they can happily take legal action against you. Even if you bought it from a scrap dealer, he wasn't supposed to have it in the first place. For older style kegs this isn't true, but for the current 50lt jobbies, you bet it is.

This stops people using the excuse of having "bought it from a guy who got it damaged from the brewery...." short answer, no you didn't. They tell you that they leagally have to crush them, to make you go away.

Having said all this, I suggest that if you are going to "aquire" yourself a keg, get one from an international brewery. I know that we dont get back most of the kegs we send overseas, so I dont imagine they expect any better and what are they gonna do? Chase you down from Germany?

Good luck tracking down something to brew in. I suggest you try Asian Supermarkets/homeware shops/Restaraunt supply stores. I've seen 40-50lt Aluminium pots in Vietnamese shops for under $150

Thirsty


----------



## Batz (21/5/06)

Vlad the Pale Aler said:


> Thanks for the correction darren, where do we get them ?
> [post="127981"][/post]​




For $150 I would be interested as well

Darren??

Batz


----------



## Archie (21/5/06)

Hi everyone,
Has anyone thought or even tried using one of these for a stock pot or mash tun

http://www.ljstuart.com.au/shop/shop392.html

I am thinking of getting one of these what are people thoughts


----------



## Batz (21/5/06)

Archie said:


> Hi everyone,
> Has anyone thought or even tried using one of these for a stock pot or mash tun
> 
> http://www.ljstuart.com.au/shop/shop392.html
> ...




Great for a HLT , don't think I'll mash in one

Batz


----------



## Archie (21/5/06)

HLT ?? Hot Lauter Tun is that right.

Are you looking at buying one
LJStuart has them the cheapest i could find anywhere


----------



## Darren (21/5/06)

I will see if I can get anymore. They were off-shore kegs and no, not knocked off from outside a pub.

cheers

Darren


----------



## Whistlingjack (21/5/06)

Looks like the stockpot option for me. 

I'm going to go the gas option for boiling.

The kegs that are pictured in the various set ups look the goods, but I don't want to fall foul of the law. 

I should add "and within the law" to the quotation in my sig. B)


----------



## muga (21/5/06)

/off-topic
A beer delivery truck drove up a friends street, (very steep hill) and the rear cage of the truck opened up and 10 or so empty kegs came rolling down the hill and landed in their front yard and were sitting there for around 18 months. After calling the pub the delivery driver was heading to they, said thanks and someone would come collect them soon.. several months past and they were still on their front lawn making the place look like crap so they asked if I wanted them and I gave the obvious answer.

So if this is property of a brewery than why can't they be charged for illegal dumping? They claim they still own the keg then what is it doing laying around on a friends front lawn for months on end?

It was just lucky no one was hurt or nothing was damaged with the kegs rolling down the hill.


----------



## T.D. (21/5/06)

Archie said:


> HLT ?? Hot Lauter Tun is that right.
> 
> Are you looking at buying one
> LJStuart has them the cheapest i could find anywhere
> [post="128020"][/post]​



HLT = Hot Liquor Tank. Its the thing you heat your mash and sparge water in.


----------



## T.D. (21/5/06)

Re the cheapest places to buy ali stock pots, the cheapest I have found so far is this place:

www.kenscom.com.au

A few prices of their ali stock pots are:

40L Ali pot: $58

50L Ali pot: $65

60L Ali pot: $73

80L Ali pot: $89

And by the way, they are not some dodgy thin walled thing - they are the 4mm thick Robinox pots. Awesome pices I reckon. I helped a mate build an AG system and he got a 30L for his HLT and a 50L for his kettle. Neat little setup and cheap as chips! They are an online job too (like allquip) and I don't know what the postage would be to WA. Worth enquiring about though - at these prices it might still be well worth it.


----------



## Whistlingjack (21/5/06)

How to compromise your principles with two phone calls.  

Just went to visit a mate and told him about my proposed AG setup.

"Hang on a minute" says he. Out to the shed we go, move a bit of junk and there it was...a 50litre keg. 

"Found it on the side of the road about six years ago"

Not only that, he knew someone else who had one. His kids had fished it out of the inlet nearby. Dropped by his house on the way home.

So there you have it. Two hours later and I've got two kegs. Now I'm going to break the law. (But you guys don't want to know that)


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (21/5/06)

The Outlaw Brewery is born, happy brewing.


----------



## Whistlingjack (21/5/06)

Thanks, Vlad

Now all I have to do is modify them. I've seen heaps of info, so shouldn't be too traumatic.


----------



## sinkas (21/5/06)

Oh, fell off the back of a truck, riiiiiiight

Was Elvis there watching, and were there any pink elephants involved?


----------



## PistolPatch (22/5/06)

MikaLika - The delivery cost for the pots from Allquip is around $15. The prices that TD gave from kencomm are far better than allquip but kencomm doesn't do the stainless steel pots.

Cheers
PP


----------



## T.D. (22/5/06)

PistolPatch said:


> MikaLika - The delivery cost for the pots from Allquip is around $15. The prices that TD gave from kencomm are far better than allquip but kencomm doesn't do the stainless steel pots.
> 
> Cheers
> PP
> [post="128193"][/post]​



The stainless pots are there at Ken's Commercial Kitchens, they are just deep within one of the other categories - God only knows why! Try page 28 onwards in the "Gastronorm pots and pans" category. Still pretty cheap - 70L is $185. Those prices are excluding GST though, I only realised that yesterday!! Having said that, I think allquip's prices are also less GST. I have no idea what postage is form the Ken's place.


----------



## thunderleg (22/5/06)

muga said:


> /off-topic
> A beer delivery truck drove up a friends street, (very steep hill) and the rear cage of the truck opened up and 10 or so empty kegs came rolling down the hill and landed in their front yard and were sitting there for around 18 months.
> [post="128026"][/post]​



It's raining kegs!

Check with Gibson and Patterson in Osborne Park for stock pot prices. I paid $114 for a 36L stainless Robinox.


----------



## Bizarre (22/5/06)

mika_lika said:


> Does anyone in Perth do the Aluminium Robinox pots ?
> Even @ $250, it's more than I really wanted to pay.
> Sorry for the highjack.
> [post="127838"][/post]​




Mika thought you might wanna know - I picked up a 22L stainless steel stockie in Gone Bizarre (no connection to me - honest!) for $50. They were meant to go out at $60 so I brass necked it a bit and asked if they'd reduce it cause it was slightly damaged - there was a big scratch on the outside of it - hehe and got it for $50.

Now I know its probly not going to be as thick as a Robinox etc - but all I want to do is try my first ag, and I just wanted to get some gear to give it a go without spending the earth (yet!). So if anyone else wants a cheaper pot to try it out, from what I have seen all the GB's have got 'em.


----------



## devo (22/5/06)

I find it rather rewarding knowing that I'm making better beer than the majors ever will in what was once there's.....


----------



## mika (22/5/06)

Thanks for the reply PP.

T.D. - Might have to try Kens Kitchen, see what I can find.

Thunderleg - Thanks for the option, but from what I've seen, I should be able to get a ~80L ally pot for that price, which seems to be good value for money.

Bizarre - I've got an el-cheapo 11.5L stock pot from Big W, but it's a real thin base and I'd be worried about the brew sticking.

Cheers for the reply's guys.


----------



## spog (23/5/06)

i tried to get some kegs from several breweries, but was told that because they are a pressure vessel and come under the food/beverage act any damaged kegs are destroyed. when i said i would basically be destroying them by cutting part of the top off,the answer was still, no can do sorry.


----------



## mika (23/5/06)

Tested the waters at Kens and went all the way to checkout. Total for the 70Ltr Staino pot was $206.80 :huh:
Pot=$185, Normal Post=$3, GST on that=$18.80.

And that's inlcuding the lid
I think I may have been swayed to go Stainless 

Postage for airfeight is only $10, so don't know where they're getting their postage costs from, but works for me.


----------



## PistolPatch (23/5/06)

That's a great price Mika. Purchased my 70lt Robinox the day before the Ken post above. It was $250 delivered. If you want to save money on your purchases, just wait unitl the day after I buy something. It seems to be a recurring theme.


----------



## Hillbilly (24/5/06)

There is an auctioneer on the corner of Kurnall road & Orong road in Welshpool that must have a couple of hundred, you'll see them on pellets as you come into Kurnall road on the left, might be worth checking out!
Hillbilly.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (24/5/06)

I have been there and asked the question.
They told me that they collect them on behalf of the importers and ship them back to Europe, but that big pile has been there for a long time.
They had a couple of odd ones for sale about 6 months ago, not SS but polypropolene (?) one still had beer in it.
It's down to legal ownership again.


----------



## roger mellie (24/5/06)

Hillbilly said:


> There is an auctioneer on the corner of Kurnall road & Orong road in Welshpool that must have a couple of hundred, you'll see them on pellets as you come into Kurnall road on the left, might be worth checking out!
> Hillbilly.
> [post="128952"][/post]​



Couple of Hundred what??? Robinox pots? or 50L kegs ??

You dont happen to have the name of the auction yard by any chance?

RM


----------



## Hillbilly (24/5/06)

You're right Vlad they have been there for a long long time, might have to keep bugg'n em they might still want to sell off a couple, next time I go by I'll drop in and ask e'm again. Let you guys know how I go.
Hillbilly.

P.s. yes they are 50L kegs, sorry I don't know the auctioneers name Vlad might.

Cheers. :beer:


----------



## mika (24/5/06)

We'll be eagerly waiting your reply HillBilly


----------



## monkale (26/5/06)

If you want to buy new kegs you need to get them from the maufacturer not the brewreries like Schaeffer kegs in Alexandria brand new unbranded kegs $175 -$200 depending how many you buy, that is landed in Australia plus freight from Sydney you can order them branded like say AHB. New and legal. they have second hand polyurethane as is for $80 plus GST-freight ready to go anyway just a thought 

Cheers Monkale


----------



## Darren (26/5/06)

There you go, the price is between $80-$200.

cheers

Darren


----------



## spog (27/5/06)

yo,hillbilly,tell em it;s a AHB WA bulk by


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (27/5/06)

....nice one Darren.


----------



## mika (27/5/06)

monkale said:


> If you want to buy new kegs you need to get them from the maufacturer not the brewreries like Schaeffer kegs in Alexandria brand new unbranded kegs $175 -$200 depending how many you buy, that is landed in Australia plus freight from Sydney you can order them branded like say AHB. New and legal. they have second hand polyurethane as is for $80 plus GST-freight ready to go anyway just a thought
> 
> Cheers Monkale
> [post="129472"][/post]​



So who's up for the bulk buy ??  

No...seriously ?? h34r:


----------



## monkale (27/5/06)

hey do a poll get the numbers Im keen


----------



## mika (27/5/06)

Hahaha, maybe just a bit pricey for somthing I'm going to urn around and cut up anyway.
The Polyurethane ones could make a nice Mash Tun or HLT though ?


----------



## roger mellie (28/5/06)

Thats not bad value - 200 for a 50L keg. I wonder how much for the 30L.

I must admit I never tried Schaeffer when i was looking for some. 

Puts the new new 23 L stumpy keg being sold by Westbrew in an interesting light - $225 for something that appears to be of a much flimsier construction that the Corny!??.

RM


----------



## Oblomov (28/5/06)

mika_lika said:


> Tested the waters at Kens and went all the way to checkout. Total for the 70Ltr Staino pot was $206.80 :huh:
> Pot=$185, Normal Post=$3, GST on that=$18.80.
> 
> And that's inlcuding the lid
> ...


I'm contemplating buying one as well. So did you buy it? Happy?


----------



## mika (28/5/06)

Not yet. I've seen one of the Robinox in use and they appear to be a good thing. Just don't have the cash for it at the mo.


----------



## Oblomov (28/5/06)

mika_lika said:


> Not yet. I've seen one of the Robinox in use and they appear to be a good thing. Just don't have the cash for it at the mo.
> [post="129802"][/post]​


Hmm, was that the stainless or aluminium variety? Spending this amount of $$ on a pot that I've never seen is scary.


----------



## T.D. (28/5/06)

Oblomov said:


> Hmm, was that the stainless or aluminium variety? Spending this amount of $$ on a pot that I've never seen is scary.
> [post="129812"][/post]​



If you want to see some just go to the nearest (serious) hospitality store and check them out. Pretty much all of the standard stock pots are Robinox. I know the ali version has "Robinox" stamped on the bottom so I am assuming the stainless version does too. Check them out in the flesh, then buy them through Kens (unless you find somebody cheaper). :super:


----------



## mika (31/5/06)

Oblomov said:


> mika_lika said:
> 
> 
> > Not yet. I've seen one of the Robinox in use and they appear to be a good thing. Just don't have the cash for it at the mo.
> ...



Know what you mean. Was one of the stainless pots I saw in action. I think anyone's who's anyone is using a Robinox pot or a keg.
Send a PM to PistolPatch (he'll enjoy it...honest), he just bought one of the Robinox Stainless Pots and will be able to tell you first hand how good/bad/indifferent they are.


----------



## Hillbilly (9/6/06)

Spoke to the guys @ Allinace Auctioneers ( 135 Poole street, welshpool tel: 9358 6788 ) last week they told me the same story, they store them then send em back to Europe where they came from. But they said they would keep an eye out for us if they got some in that they could sell.
Hillbilly. :chug:


----------



## Darren (9/6/06)

Guys remeber $135/ keg (plus freight from Melbourne) if you can get an order of 20.
PM me if you are interested.

cheers

Darren


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (9/6/06)

Thunderleg wrote -

It's raining kegs!

Check with Gibson and Patterson in Osborne Park for stock pot prices. I paid $114 for a 36L stainless Robinox.



They can get 92l Robinox for $245 + gst, but take a while to order.


----------



## grabman (3/7/06)

Hillbilly said:


> Spoke to the guys @ Allinace Auctioneers ( 135 Poole street, welshpool tel: 9358 6788 ) last week they told me the same story, they store them then send em back to Europe where they came from. But they said they would keep an eye out for us if they got some in that they could sell.
> Hillbilly. :chug:




sounds good Hillbilly, might give them a bell myself and test the waters!

Grab


----------



## grabman (3/7/06)

grabman said:


> Hillbilly said:
> 
> 
> > Spoke to the guys @ Allinace Auctioneers ( 135 Poole street, welshpool tel: 9358 6788 ) last week they told me the same story, they store them then send em back to Europe where they came from. But they said they would keep an eye out for us if they got some in that they could sell.
> ...



we have a winner!!! :super: 

Just picked up a keg from Alliance, they may have one more to go!!

Grab


----------



## mika (3/7/06)

You [email protected]$tard :angry:


Good score though


----------



## grabman (3/7/06)

mika_lika said:


> You [email protected]$tard :angry:
> 
> 
> Good score though



give them a call in the morning, pretty sure at least one more was to be had! B)


----------



## mika (3/7/06)

Think the phone lines maybe a little busy at 9am tomorrow  and I'm going to be stuck on site


----------



## Hillbilly (4/7/06)

Not to worry Mika, I know where Grab lives we might have to put on our beanies and retreive our possession. Lock up your kegs and set the alarm Grab! h34r: h34r:


----------



## grabman (4/7/06)

Hillbilly said:


> Not to worry Mika, I know where Grab lives we might have to put on our beanies and retreive our possession. Lock up your kegs and set the alarm Grab! h34r: h34r:




alarm is set and the dogs are hungry!!

  

how are you hillbilly??

cheers 

Grab


----------

